# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Kinderen Kazachstan besmet met aids na medische fouten - Skynet

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Kinderen Kazachstan besmet met aids na medische fouten*
*Skynet -** 1 uur geleden*
(Belga) In het zuiden van Kazachstan zijn 80 kinderen besmet geraakt met het aidsvirus door medische nalatigheid in ziekenhuizen. Acht mensen bezweken aan de gevolgen van de ziekte, zegt een ngo. Waarschijnlijk *...* 


Lees verder...

----------

